# Neighborhoods in Leon



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

Leon looks interesting to my wife and me. According to what we've read, it has a lake with circuit that we can bike or walk on and it has a good bus system. It seems similar otherwise to Queretaro, at least on paper. It seems a good place to add to our short list of cities to visit on our exploratory visit.

For those of you who've are acquainted with both Queretaro and Leon, what are the similarities and differences?

We'd also like to know some good neighborhoods in Leon to look at. As a reference, in Queretaro, so far the Arboledas neighborhood is our top choice because it's close to Parque 2000, which has facilities for walking and exercising, and a library; the neighborhood looks good on Google street view; it's close to shopping (it looks like we can walk over an overhead bridge to get to shopping); it's within driving distance to a bilingual church; it's not too far from downtown, with all the cultural and historical attractions.

Thanks, in advance, for your helpful answers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I lived in Querétaro for three months, I have only visited León, so take my comments with a grain of salt.

Querétaro has a delightful colonial center with lots of plazas and lots of activities going on all year round. It has quaint narrow streets and sidewalks and a great deal of charm. It also has terrible traffic congestion, so if I were to live there I would want to make sure I could walk to everything I needed regularly.

León is a modern industrial city with wide streets and little charm. It does have the leather goods center of Mexico if one is shopping for purses or shoes. There is not much else to recommend it. I suspect that cultural events are much sparser in León but I can't confirm that from first hand knowledge. I have a friend who lived in Qro for three months and in León for a year or so. When she comes back to visit Mexico, she likes to go back to Qro. I don't think she has ever been back to León.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Queretaro is also a very modern city without a whole lot of charm but modern and clean burbs or colonias.. Never heard of anyone in love with Leon or wanted to move there unless they had family or businees there..


----------

